

Butler pleads not guilty in federal court in CNET scandal - seto28
http://www.contracostatimes.com/top-stories/ci_18717634

======
huxley
FYI: this is not CNET.com, the computer news site, but Central Contra Costa
Narcotics Enforcement Team.

